# Haste makes waste



## Şafak

İyi akşamlar, arkadaşlarım

Türkçeye bu atasözünün nasıl tercüme edildiğini bilmek istiyorum. İnternette birkaç çeviri buldum ama hangisinin en yaygın ve başka insanlar tarafından yüzde yüz anlaşılabilir olduğundan emin değilim. Bana bununla yardım edebilirsiniz? Belki diğer bir Türk atasözü aklınıza geldi.  

Orijinal: _Haste makes waste_

1) Acele etsen de iş olacağına varır.
2) Acele işe şeytan karışır (bunu tercih ediyorum. Bütün şeytan ile ilgili atasözleri çok seviyorum).

Çok teşekkür ederim.

Saygılarımla.
JW.


----------



## misi2991

"Acele işe şeytan karışır" veya "acele giden ecele gider" atasözleri sıkça kullandığımız atasözleridir.


----------



## Şafak

misi2991 said:


> "Acele işe şeytan karışır" veya "acele giden ecele gider" atasözleri sıkça kullandığımız atasözleridir.


Çok teşekkür ederim. Demek ki 'Acele etsen de iş olacağına varır' biraz tuhaf. Doğru mu?


----------



## MamaJello

'Haste makes waste' olumsuz bir anlam taşıyor. Kişi acele ederse, sonucu kötü olur anlamında. 

Ancak "acele etsen de iş olacağına varır" dediğimiz zaman, acele etmenin bir işin sonucunu değiştirmeyeceği mesajını veriyoruz. Yani olumlu veya olumsuz bir gönderme yok. 

Şahsen konuşurken bu farkı göz ardı ederdim ama çeviri yapıyorsanız anlamda hafif fark yaratacaktır.


----------



## misi2991

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Çok teşekkür ederim. Demek ki 'Acele etsen de iş olacağına varır' biraz tuhaf. Doğru mu?


Tuhaf değil. Türkçede öyle bir atasözü yok.


----------



## Şafak

Ayrıca diğer bir atasözüyle karşılaştım yani '*aceleci sinek süte düşer*'. Bu atasözü yaygın mı?


----------



## Rallino

Şafak said:


> Ayrıca diğer bir atasözüyle karşılaştım yani '*aceleci sinek süte düşer*'. Bu atasözü yaygın mı?


başka*

Ben hiç duymadım ama google'a göre varmış. Anlamı anlaşılıyor tabii ki.


----------



## Şafak

Demek ki sana yeni bir atasözü oğrettim.   Çok sağ ol.


----------

